

Image Recognition Software Breakthrough - swapspace
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/01/090108082912.htm

======
inerte
By the description in the article, sounds a lot like that japanese mobile app
from Techcrunch50.. Sekai Camera, from TonchiDot.

Anyone remembers their Q&A? "Join us".

edit: swapspace's link made me think it has little to do with Sekai... One is
targetting business and the other, end consumers.

------
dabhaid
The actual algorithms used were developed ten years ago:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scale-
invariant_feature_transfo...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scale-
invariant_feature_transform) so it's not exactly an image recognition
breakthrough.

------
bprater
If this could be done quickly, it beats the pants off GPS.

Take a look at this video to see it in action:
[http://www.mobvis.org/graphics/HyperlinkingRealityTheMovie.m...](http://www.mobvis.org/graphics/HyperlinkingRealityTheMovie.mpg)

------
huhtenberg
A video of the demo would be nice to look at.

~~~
swapspace
I was searching for the same thing. This came up:
<http://www.mobvis.org/demos.htm>

~~~
swapspace
and here are the demo videos: <http://www.mobvis.org/downloads.htm>

